# What heat tape do you use?



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

I need to heat tape some water mains that are hanging in a parking garage. They are up to 300' each with some branches. I haven't needed to install heat tape before and I am not sure if there is a specific brand and model that I should use. My piping will also be insulated with jacketed fiberglas insulation.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

abr said:


> I need to heat tape some water mains that are hanging in a parking garage. They are up to 300' each with some branches. I haven't needed to install heat tape before and I am not sure if there is a specific brand and model that I should use. My piping will also be insulated with jacketed fiberglas insulation.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Adam


 You don't put water mains in freezing area,period.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Fostex.


----------



## abr (Jun 21, 2009)

*Not everybody lives in Chicago*



rjbphd said:


> You don't put water mains in freezing area,period.


Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> You don't put water mains in freezing area,period.


Just a normal day at the park for us. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Fostex.


You meant Frostex... Right? :laughing:

Good stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Installed a lot of heat tape around main lines leading to FEMA trailers after Hurricanes Katrina & Rita. Why on a temporary structure in the Deep South? Cause our gov't said so. I see lengths up to 250 feet. Getting 300' of continuous tape may be a special order.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Just a normal day at the park for us. :laughing:


We've worked on mobile homes in Ohio, Cincinnati, Cleves, Fairfield, you name it. Garden hose mains, 3/8" mains feeding these trailers and the only way they get away with it is the fact that most if not all have high water pressure.


----------

